# 3rd SFG Soldier killed during vehicle accident



## Ravage (Apr 24, 2009)

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2009/April/090424-04.html

FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, April 24, 2009) — A Soldier assigned to 3rd Special Forces Group (Airborne) was killed during a vehicle accident on the All American Freeway near the Cliffdale Road exit early Friday morning in Fayetteville, N.C.

Sgt. Jason A. Lightfoot, 30, an Army Watercraft Engineer sergeant, was assigned to the Marine Operations Committee, Operations Detachment, Group Support Battalion, 3rd SFG (A). Lightfoot, a native of Beaumont, Texas enlisted in the Army June 2000. After basic training at Fort Leonard Wood, Mo., followed by advanced individual training at Fort Eustis, Va., he remained at Fort Eustis assigned to the 558th Transportation Company (Marine Maintenance), 6th Transportation Battalion. He was later assigned to 3rd SFG(A), here, in June 2008. 

Lightfoot’s civilian education includes an Associate of Arts Degree in General Studies from Grantham University, Kansas City, Mo. His military education includes the Combat Life Saver’s Course.

His awards and decorations include the Army Achievement Medal (with Oak Leaf Cluster); the Army Good Conduct Medal, the National Defense Service Medal, the Global War on Terrorism Service Medal and the Army Service Ribbon, 

He is survived by his mother Karen Lightfoot of Graysville, Tenn., father, Leslie Lightfoot of Beaumont, Texas, and sister Candace Lightfoot of Chattanooga, Tenn. 
The accident is currently under investigation by the Fayetteville Police Department.  Media should call them directly for information pertaining to the accident.

For further information about Sgt. Lightfoot, media should contact the Special Forces Command Public Affairs Office during duty hours at 910-432-4587 or after duty hours at 910-689-6187.


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 24, 2009)

RIP.


----------



## BonannoQbano (Apr 24, 2009)

RIP.


----------



## tova (Apr 24, 2009)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Trip_Wire (Apr 24, 2009)

RIP Brother.


----------



## TTRNUSMC (May 14, 2009)

Rest in Peace Warrior


----------



## Gypsy (May 14, 2009)

Damn, there have been a rash of deaths from accidents lately.  RIP, SGT Lightfoot.


----------

